

Ask HN: What is the best way to learn Ruby on Rails? - arsenide

I ask this question after milling over the previous submissions, desiring a fresh opinion coming from the perspective of a later date than many of the satisfactory answers have.<p>I have enough previous programming experience (including html&#x2F;css) with limited Javascript experience, but no previous experience working with MVC frameworks.  I have been able to work with some ROR projects (basics) and change things to make functionality happen as I expect it, but I don&#x27;t understand things as fundamentally as I would like. If I was asked to change X about Y, I would like to become proficient enough to at least know where to begin, along the path to become able to do this task without any external help.<p>Where should I start? How do I balance learning through reading with actual programming? I don&#x27;t want to spend all my time reading books only to follow up with staring down my editor with a blank stare, and I don&#x27;t want to read for a few minutes before looking up at my editor with a (different) blank stare. Where is the happy learning medium, and how do I achieve it?<p>I have begun to go through the railstutorial.org book in its entirety, coding everything along the way without skipping anything, and stopping to ask any questions if there is any confusion or ambiguity. Is this the optimal path to take?<p>Can others share their strategies on the path to Rails enlightenment?
======
nikhilthombare
This is a best way to learn ROR for new user.
[http://railscasts.com/](http://railscasts.com/)

------
avinassh
Have you looked at The Odin Project? I think it's best suited for you.

[http://www.theodinproject.com](http://www.theodinproject.com)

